# Ultimate Factories 8 P.M. tonight



## profwebs (Nov 12, 2009)

The Ultimate Factories TV show on The National Geographic channel will be inside the Alstom factory tonight. Luckily, this week Dish Network is giving us NatGeo for free so I'll get to watch it. Thought maybe others would be interested also.


----------



## acelafan (Nov 12, 2009)

profwebs said:


> The Ultimate Factories TV show on The National Geographic channel will be inside the Alstom factory tonight. Luckily, this week Dish Network is giving us NatGeo for free so I'll get to watch it. Thought maybe others would be interested also.


Definitely, many thanks for the note!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

Consider it taped! Much thanks!


----------

